# best pcsx2 hd settings?



## NoNAND (Nov 19, 2017)

hi folks. not a sony or playstation fan here but i needed to set up an emulator in order to play shin megami tensei nocturne and digital devil saga. but everything looks so blurry and pixelated. how can i make it look better. ill give ou a screenshot of my configuration can you tell me whats best and if it is possible can i add hd textures like in n64 emulators?


----------

